# Pegasus Hobbies Nautilus?



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

Has anyone heard anything about this kits release? 

It may not be the classic ship we all love but this is COOL and it fits so well in the Steam Punk genre.
If it really does see the shelves I sure hope its at least 16" in length or more plus room for interior detail and lighting...what me....lighting?


----------



## JeffG (May 10, 2004)

Not the original, but still pretty sweet in it's own right.


----------



## SJF (Dec 3, 1999)

I'd buy it. That's a very nice design. The squid on the base is the icing on the cake for me. 

Sean


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

We've been waiting for this for a while now. When I first saw it I thought it was ok but it's really grown on me now. I hope it's coming out soon!


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

I'd also add, I wish people from Pegasus would come on here and let us know how things are progressing etc like Moebius and Monarch does.


----------



## scotpens (Sep 6, 2003)

It's an intriguing design, obviously meant to evoke Harper Goff's classic Disney interpretation without provoking legal action. But WTF is with the wheelhouse? With that window setup, it looks as if you'd need two helmsmen -- one port, one starboard. But how in heck are they supposed to see straight ahead?


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

scotpens said:


> It's an intriguing design, obviously meant to evoke Harper Goff's classic Disney interpretation without provoking legal action. But WTF is with the wheelhouse? With that window setup, it looks as if you'd need two helmsmen -- one port, one starboard. But how in heck are they supposed to see straight ahead?




Good point, I hadn't thought of that. Unless that middle part is a window and they have a periscope?


----------



## fire91bird (Feb 3, 2008)

SUNGOD said:


> Good point, I hadn't thought of that. Unless that middle part is a window and they have a periscope?


Just a guess, but maybe it's artistic license to make it appear fish-like?


----------



## Dr. Brad (Oct 5, 1999)

I'm looking forward to this one!


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

Even at roughly 16" ( not sure the scale ) but the way the windows are configured any noticeable interior would most likely not be very visible BUT! to have that greenish glow from inside would still make for a nice display.

Yes I sure hope this materializes for sure!


----------



## scotpens (Sep 6, 2003)

fire91bird said:


> Just a guess, but maybe it's artistic license to make it appear fish-like?


Yeah, I kind of figured that.

As long as I'm nitpicking the design, I also noticed that there don't seem to be any diving planes or any means of pitch control. And the rudder looks a little small.


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

I hope to the Gods that you are kidding! 

ITS FUN & FANTASY!!! remember? :tongue:


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

It sure looks a lot better than that boring egg-shaped thing Revell put out years ago.


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

John P said:


> It sure looks a lot better than that boring egg-shaped thing Revell put out years ago.



I quite like that Revell one. It looks nice painted up --


http://www.comet-miniatures.com/browse.php?s_categ=1&zone=11&


It's also amazing that kit ever got made seeing as the Hallmark channel film wasn't exactly a huge blockbuster.


----------



## vismus (Dec 16, 2010)

scotpens said:


> Yeah, I kind of figured that.
> 
> As long as I'm nitpicking the design, I also noticed that there don't seem to be any diving planes or any means of pitch control. And the rudder looks a little small.


You are most correct ,sir. NO diving planes!
The Disney Nautilus had three sets of diving planes and they still were not truely functional...... but they were there!
Don't get me wrong...I'll build anything that has Nautilus for a name!
Tommie


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

God......is it really over 3 years we've been waiting for this?


----------



## vismus (Dec 16, 2010)

Forgot to mention:
After some digging, I found the the scale is 1/144, the kit is roughly 16" as previously stated and release is 1st quarter 2013.  (Huh, huh...)
Know there were issues between the designer and Pegasus. Assuming those were rectified.....maybe?

Tommie


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Supposedly this is now a 2013 release... so the kit has now dragged on since, what, 2009?


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

OK......lets keep things cool 

With pegasus's quality of kits ....its worth the wait! :thumbsup:


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

*OK! Thats enough! take it off site and Both of you please remove your post so we can keep this thread going.

Thank you.*


----------



## Dr. Brad (Oct 5, 1999)

vismus said:


> Forgot to mention:
> After some digging, I found the the scale is 1/144, the kit is roughly 16" as previously stated and release is 1st quarter 2013.  (Huh, huh...)
> Know there were issues between the designer and Pegasus. Assuming those were rectified.....maybe?
> 
> Tommie


That's a good scale for a kit like this! And yes, whatever issues there were between Pegasus and the designer would seem to have been resolved.


----------



## starduster (Feb 12, 2006)

This kit should be fun to add lighting and sound to, quite a nice design too thank you Pegasus. Karl


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

Please be more than 14" inches! Please!

MarK and John.... Don't go there! :tongue:


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

So....Is there any official word on this kit yet?

Final kit length?

ETA? 

I gotzta know!


----------



## veedubb67 (Jul 11, 2003)

I talked to Eric at iHobby and he said it will be released 1QTR 2013.

Rob
Iwata Padawan


----------



## Trek Ace (Jul 8, 2001)

Another thousand years???!!!

I can't wait THAT long!


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

I do not plan on being alive that long! OH NO!!! :tongue:


----------



## Kitzillastein58 (Jan 27, 2009)

veedubb67 said:


> I talked to Eric at iHobby and he said it will be released 1QTR 3013.


Wasn't that a Nostrodamas prediction too? :tongue::jest:


----------



## veedubb67 (Jul 11, 2003)

Darn sausage fingers...

Obviously I meant 2013. 

Rob
Iwata Padawan


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

Damn your eyes! TOO LATE!


----------

